# Coccxygeal Nerve Block ???



## jyossof (Sep 8, 2010)

I need help finding a code that somewhat accurately describes this procedure since there isn't a specific one.  I have notes with 64520 but I'm not sure about this one, someone suggested 64450, but I'm leaning on 64999 altogether. Anyone else have any thoughts on this??? Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 9, 2010)

I would not use 64520. I use 64450.


----------



## jyossof (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help.


----------

